# Pruess Lake



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a lake that intrigues me. I've wanted to make a trip there for quite some time, but I know next to nothing about it. Does anyone have any experience with this lake? How should I target Sacramento Perch and other fish this this time of year? Any help is appreciated as always.


----------

